# Wilwood rear big brake kit?



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Does any one know if there is a Wilwood rear brake kit for my MKIV Golf? Im running the RPI?Wilwood BB up front and would like to upgrade the rears also. 

Fronts.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think that Wilwood makes back ones for the MkIV. If you're needing stronger brakes for the rear, you can get 337 brakes on the rear, which are vented rotors, and get the slotted/drilled rotors and good pads with braided brake lines. For an "upgrade", thats about as good as it gets.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------

